

Global Fishing Watch – Technology to Illuminate Global Fishing Activity - nkurz
http://www.globalfishingwatch.org/

======
jdnier
"Global Fishing Watch is the product of a technology partnership between
SkyTruth, Oceana, and Google that is designed to show all of the trackable
fishing activity in the ocean."

------
anovio
This is huge. People don't understand how close we are to the 'point of no
return' in regards to fish species and the ocean's ability to sustain life.

Asian countries are a key source of that problem. Guess which one...

